# Hildebeast ready to bail?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hillary Clinton stroke shocker?
SEPTEMBER 22, 2015 BY KATIE 1 COMMENT

Msc2012_20120204_408_Clinton_Hillary_Frank_PlittIs Hillary Clinton covering up a debilitating health condition? Allegedly, at least according to the National Enquirer, which reports that the 2016 presidential candidate is trying to hide the fact that she has multiple sclerosis and suffered a series of strokes in the past.

Hillary Clinton stroke shocker? - American Liberty PAC

With the FBI noose tightening The Peoples opinion of her being a Liar and her poor polling numbers... this will be her bowing out excuse. I don't believe she has any health issues.... JMHO

Obama hates her and wants Crazy Uncle Joe to be his puppet in continuing his lunacy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't see why a stroke or other health issues would be a problem. 99% of the politicians in DC only have half a brain.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Enquirer was right about John Edwards, if I remember correctly.
I don't completely discount them anymore.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If Hillary Clinton bails its to make room for Bernie Sanders. At least she had a facelift. That's mean I know. Didn't she have some brain disorder before??


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't want to wish anyone ill will but........


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you care to read about all the deaths and suicides around the Clintons. I have trouble morally feeling sorry for them.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well when you carry the type of secrets around like she might with the magnitude they possess I am sure it has detrimental effects on ones health.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

As long as she's gone and done, I don't care about the reason. It's a karma thing IMO. A person can't continue to get away with what she has for years. She will have to pay her due's someday.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If you care to read about all the deaths and suicides around the Clintons. I have trouble morally feeling sorry for them.


The Hillabeast's documented sins (only the one's we know of) date back to her involvement in the impeachment of Richard Nixon.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well the truth is man kind won't judge her. No one cares as long as she can produce more gifts from the few for the masses. Maybe God will judge her since man won't.,


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Don't be tricked!!! Pretend you never saw this!! ...cause if the truth comes out we know what her make a wish would be... My God... We ALL know what here dam wish would be! haha..!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I would say good and... good riddance!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . I'm not much of one for the Nat'l Enquirer, . . . but I did hear from a pretty good source on Facebook, . . . 

He said that Hillary had to go in for her every 5 year colonoscopy, . . . 

They found a debilitating and deadly, . . . stage 5, . . . brain tumor.

She won't be around long, . . . at least that was what I was told.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What we should be talking about is Hilary's ready for JAIL. Her use of the private email server is a crime. She used it to hide what would be by law public information. She did this knowing full well it was a crime.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What we should be talking about is Hilary's ready for JAIL. Her use of the private email server is a crime. She used it to hide what would be by law public information. She did this knowing full well it was a crime.


She has received a waive her whole life...... wouldn't it be nice, just for once to have something to stand up and cheer about? Oh, how I would like to see her "get out of jail free card" expire.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just wish Hildabeast and Billy would both disappear. They have dominated American politics for way to long, and to our detriment. I have no pity for her. She and billy both made their beds and new what they wehre doing. Of couse now we will have to deal with the Oblunders. Does anyone doubt the the disaster called Michelle will not run for President eventually?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I just wish Hildabeast and Billy would both disappear. They have dominated American politics for way to long, and to our detriment. I have no pity for her. She and billy both made their beds and new what they wehre doing. Of couse now we will have to deal with the Oblunders. Does anyone doubt the the disaster called Michelle will not run for President eventually?


Excuse me......I will be back gotta run..... feeling sick to my stomach.


----------

